# Bogotá D.C - Colombia



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello everyone, I create this forum in order for you to know a little more about Bogota, the capital of Colombia, a country in South America ... Welcome everyone.


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by puriy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by puriy, en Flickr

Bogota sunset by Karelman, en Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

BOGOTÁ D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

By *Harryx5*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá D.C | Colombia by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr

Bogotá by Felipe Leyva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

DJI_0610-Lagartos © by CAUT, en Flickr

DJI_0620-TraficoAvBoy © by CAUT, en Flickr

DJI_0681-AvBoyTitan © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - Centro Internacional Noche - from Above - desde Arriba © by CAUT, en Flickr

DJI_0460-BogCtroNoche © by CAUT, en Flickr

Bogotá - Torres del Parque &amp; Plaza de Toros - Night 3 - from Above - desde Arriba © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@calatravavx:
*This forum is for self made photos only; its not allowed to post photos from others in Urban Showcase forum.
So i will move this thread to Cityscapes and Skyline photos.*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

CAndino © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

PClle81 © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Viacrucis © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Autonorte © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - Night Lights by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

IMG_20200714_092347~2 by lesly Jiménez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOGOTÁ DE NOCHE by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Comercial Andino by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo de Arte Miguel Urrutia – MAMU / Semana ARTBO by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Nacional / Semana ARTBO by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo - Santa Clara / Semana ARTBO by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Inauguración BOOM - Bogotá Music Market by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Semana ARTBO / Museo el Chicó by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Semana ARTBO / Museo el Chicó by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Semana ARTBO / Museo el Chicó by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Exposición: La Mirada del Visitante by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Las historias fascinantes del Ron - BMF 2019 by Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá. by Brayan Garnica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

My way... by Brayan Garnica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Foto bici by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Paradas by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

De camino by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sin título by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sin título by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sin título by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

satu by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Postales. by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Plaza de las hierbas, llamada asi en tiempos de Conquista by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bici rola by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Limites mentales. by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sonria! by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sin título by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Rutinas by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sin título by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

En tiempos de guerra e inestabilidad, la música es mi paz. by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Rutinas by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

URBE by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sin título by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BTA by Nicolas Abril, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Biblioteca Nacional by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Basílica de Lourdes by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

20191205_155937 by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Empresarial by Hugo Bent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWeZqd8vZo0/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWZTAfkPMD3/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVTvu_Dpr27/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

By @hugosergey


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by puriy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

FotoMuseo26 by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Colorida cachaca by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Terraza Candelaria by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Teatros contrastados by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Fiero dragón felicitando a Bogotá en su cumpleaños 476. by Jucaro B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, 2018. by Camila De los ríos M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota sunset by Karelman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Alejandro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Chapinero bronceado by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Faena sobre el tejado. Colegio María Auxiliadora. Calle 31 con 7A. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Camino al ¨Transmilleno¨. Norte de Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Cuando se digna a aparecer. Nevado del Tolima. Desde mi ventana, Bogotá by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Iglesia del Carmen. Vista al sur. Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Nacional by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Internacional by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Teusaquillo, Bogotá, Colombia by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Oma Parque de la 93 by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Hotel Tequendama by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogotá, Colombia by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogotá, Colombia by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia -- Avenida Circunvalar by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia -- Avenida Circunvalar by Edgar Zuniga Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

DSC_0947 by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Salitre Mágico by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Chorro de Quevedo by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

plaza de Bolivar by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Cerro de Monserrate by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Cerro de Monserrate by Maria Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

6:10Am by Cristian Cece, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica aérea de Bogotá realizada con Dron 2019 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica de Monserrate con Bogotá de fondo 2019 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Carrera séptima con 119 // Bogotá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro empresarial 128 // Bella Suiza // Carrera sétima con 128 // Bogotá -Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica Iglesia Cristo Maestro // Bella Suiza // Bogotá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Internacional de Bogotá / Hotel Tequendama by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica de Bogota vista BD Bacatá 2019 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá atardece vista hacia el sur de la ciudad by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Carrera Séptima Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Internacional de Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica De Bogotá hacia el norte 180° // Postproducción // Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá // Desde la Calle 26 // Avenida El Dorado by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Nacional // Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica de Bogotá hacia los cerros orientales, Febrero 2018 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Universidad El Bosque // Cra 9 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Puente Peatonal Av. Dorado Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

¿General San Martín a Colseguros... en que piso? by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / Cámara de Comercio Av. El Dorado by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / Av El Dorado by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / Jardín Botánico by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / Biblioteca Virgilio Barco - Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Un pueblo en la cima de la ciudad / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / La Candelaria by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Casi un castillo a 3.152 mts / Bogotá / Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Lourdes / Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Enrejados by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / Mi pequeño ajedrez by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / La Candelaria by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 116 con séptima 2018 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / Carrera 7a con 116 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Internacional de Bogotá 2019 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Internacional de Bogotá 2019 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Santa Bárbara // Carrera séptima con 113// Bogotá -Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Carrera 6 con 110 // Usaquén // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Edificio Scotiabank // Santa Bárbara // Carrera séptima con 113// Bogotá -Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Torre Samsung // Santa Bárbara // Carrera séptima con 113// Bogotá - Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Hasta que la lluvia me borre by Pablo Andrade, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

XII Festival Iberoamericano de Teatro de Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

34 de 52 / amarillo by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

001_MG_1967_17-11-2017 by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

001_MG_1819_17-11-2017 by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

001_MG_1803_17-11-2017 by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Usaquén by Joan Gili, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

usaquen-13aug-5 by lucianf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Usaquen by libertadporfavor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota La Candelaria by libertadporfavor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Chico by libertadporfavor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Bolivar Square 22 by libertadporfavor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Apartment 1 by libertadporfavor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Aeropuerto El Dorado - BOG / SKBO © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

CAndino © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Viacrucis © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Autonorte-Vanishing2 © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

ViasBog © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

DJI_0828-PVirrey © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Centro by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

The Bullring, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Centro by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Centro by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Centro by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Pipe Organ, La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Catholic Church, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Catholic Church, Bogota by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Iglesia, Chapinero, Bogota 3 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Iglesia, Chapinero, Bogota 1 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

A church on the road to Guadalupe by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Street Musicians Bogotá Near Plaza Bolivar 5 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá Near Plaza Bolivar by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Near Museo del Oro by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Transmilenio by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Plaza Simon Bolivar 3 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota&#x27;s Downtown by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Nacional de Colombia by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Botero 28 by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Botero by Reg Natarajan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Colombia by Santiago Angarita Films, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by erre erre, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Tammy Freitas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Tammy Freitas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Mountains by Jordan Hillis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

That Bond by lugeralfes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Pastel Traffic by lugeralfes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Grey Dawn by lugeralfes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá Nocturna by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Columnas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Catedral Primada de Bogotá (detalle) by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

casa del lago by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Luz cálida by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - Colombia by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Catedral Primada atardecer by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

perfil by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Palacio de Justicia by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Interior solitario... by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Columnas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Palacio de Justicia by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Plaza de Bolívar by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Tres guardianes... by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Un movimiento tenue by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Reflejos by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Cielos en Lourdes by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Aguas degradadas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Fuente mágica by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Ferrocarril Blanco/ Negro by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La candelaria by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Monumentos Nocturnos by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Trío de Esferas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Plaka by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Arquitectura by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Edificios by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Arquitectura by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Catedral Primada de Colombia by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Bodega by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Estación de Usaquén by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Subiendo a Monserrate by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Un poco de expresión! by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Basílica del Señor de Monserrate by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Réplica del Taj Mahal by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

En movimiento Vs Ondas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Chorros by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Puertas y ventanas by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Perspectiva colorida by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Un poco de arte by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Perspectiva colorida by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Color en las calles by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Perspectiva by Anderson Avila Silva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota graffiti by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota graffiti by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota April 2018 by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota April 2018 by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia street art graffiti by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia street art graffiti by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Museo Botero by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Museo Botero by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Museo Botero by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Museo del Oro by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

https://www.semana.com/resizer/uVJLakFNk0vxUUupnynDEeJUxSc=/1200x675/filters:format(jpg):quality(50)//cloudfront-us-east-1.images.arcpublishing.com/semana/WZNP3BZEXNBVNFSPPHLAE7SRLU.JPG


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

https://gestionarc.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Captura-de-Pantalla-2020-12-10-a-las-12.39.28-p.-m..png


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

https://bogotailustrada.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/CityU_tres-torres.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/09/11/f4/0911f4e176025f7a2d33a87605fc062b.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

http://static1.squarespace.com/static/5c1bc400f93fd4b3846470b1/t/5c3d0b6e03ce64bd757e120c/1547504515909/rir-arquitectos-juan-valdez-origenes-7.jpg?format=1500w


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

https://www.hardrockcafe.com/location/bogota/es/files/5548/HRC_Bogota_Exterior.jpeg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

https://lp-cms-production.imgix.net/2019-06/e9732b031eb8670e27efb9317bb97c38-bogota-beer-company.jpeg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota chess street game by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia by Albert A T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

2019-08-20 20.49.50 by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá vista diverses des de l&#x27;habitació del Tequendama by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá vista diverses des de l&#x27;habitació, Monserrate i el centre. by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

2019-08-21 10.07.20 by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

2019-08-21 10.07.20 by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

2019-08-21 12.40.55 by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

2019-08-23 16.42.17 by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

2019-08-23 17.20.53 by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá centre, venda de productes by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

2019-08-23 18.11.41 by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá, Museo del traje by Daniel Cassany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by Alberto Peña Kay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

001_MG_1850_17-11-2017-2 by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

001_MG_1823_17-11-2017 by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

001_MG_1755_17-11-2017 by Daniel Galindo Naranjo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Marlon Trujillo Montaño, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Teatro Colón, Bogotá, bajo la lluvia... by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá D.C. by Rosalba Tarazona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

simon bolivar parque-13 by sylviahalpern, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelária, Bogotá • COL by Lisete Reis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Parque de la 93, Bogotá • COL by Lisete Reis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Palacio de San Francisco by cfrincon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Templo de San Agustin by cfrincon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 2020 by Felix Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 2020 by Felix Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Blue Hour - Multicentro - Desde Arriba - From Above © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Festival Iberoamericano de Teatro de Bogotá by Nicolas Ojeda Amador, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro de Bogotá by Julien.Angel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Cementerio Central by Julien.Angel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Cementerio Central by Julien.Angel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Catedral Primada De colombia by Julien.Angel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 12-3-2018 (28 of 66) by Wheeler Cowperthwaite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 12-3-2018 (37 of 66) by Wheeler Cowperthwaite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 12-3-2018 (44 of 66) by Wheeler Cowperthwaite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 12-3-2018 (59 of 66) by Wheeler Cowperthwaite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 12-3-2018 (62 of 66) by Wheeler Cowperthwaite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 12-3-2018 (3 of 66) by Wheeler Cowperthwaite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá Distrito Capital!!! by Mauro Robledo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Piso 13 by [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Palacio de Nariño, Bogotá by Glyn Spencer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

TransMilenio bus, Bogotá by Glyn Spencer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOGOTA 5 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sunset in Bogotá by Johan Camilo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Noche bogotana by Johan Camilo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

City Shapes by Johan Camilo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Cultural Report Bogotá by Johan Camilo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sol abstracto by The Fisheye Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by AKD., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo del Oro by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Plaza de Toros Santa Maria by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Plaza de Toros Santa Maria by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Plaza de Toros Santa Maria by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Plaza de Toros Santa Maria by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Plaza de Toros Santa Maria by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Plaza de Toros Santa Maria by Luis Felipe Padilla Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Dark night in Bogotá by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Avenida El Dorado by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Santa Ana&#x27;s financial district by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

KR 7 by Luan ɟƃ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Calle chorro de Quevedo by Luan ɟƃ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Angel National Park by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Museo Militar, Bogotá by jugaher87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Rafael Salamanca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogotá. by Henry Moraga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelaria, Bogotá. by Henry Moraga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

scenes from le candelaria by Peter deCroos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota 1 by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOGOTÁ DE DIA by Jaime Andres Herrera Villarreal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá. Una tarde de ventana prestada. Julio 18 de 2021. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

De ladrillos y volumenes. Desde ventanas prestadas. Bogotá D.C. by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

DSCF3892 by Susana Carrié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá Colorida. by daniel venegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Flight, Bogota by Geraint Rowland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

On Top of the Hill, the Church at Monsserate by Geraint Rowland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Rolling, Bogota! by Geraint Rowland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sin título by Zulay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Hasta que la lluvia me borre by Pablo Andrade, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sin título by Pablo Andrade, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Sunset by Greg Benz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota by Daniel Lara Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá Nocturna by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Portal El Dorado by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Esta mañana en Bogotá by Juan Felipe Rubio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Ejército de Terracota by Juan Felipe Rubio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - Torres del Parque &amp; Plaza de Toros - Night 3 - from Above - desde Arriba © by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

HUB de Avianca - Puente Aéreo - Fokker 100 Avianca by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Todos Colombianos - All Colombians by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Going Up by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

DSC_1068 by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Downwards by CAUT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica / Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica de Bogotá desde el mirador de la Paloma by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica de Bogotá hacia los cerros orientales, Febrero 2018 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica de Bogotá nocturna con estrellas 2017 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Panorámica de Bogotá Sur Oriental, Febrero 2018 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro empresarial 128 // Bella Suiza // Carrera sétima con 128 // Bogotá -Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Carrera séptima con 119 // Bogotá // Colombia by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Internacional de Bogotá / Hotel Tequendama by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Carrera Séptima Bogotá by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá // Desde la Calle 26 // Avenida El Dorado by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Centro Internacional de Bogotá ¡El poderío de los bancos!!!!! by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Universidad El Bosque // Cra 9 by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / Colombia / Cll 80 Av. Boyacá / 6.10 pm by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá / La Candelaria by Peter Lievano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia by vig_photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia by vig_photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia by vig_photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia by vig_photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia by vig_photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia by vig_photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá Christmas lights by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá El Dorado by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá photography tour - La Candelaria by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá photography tour - La Candelaria by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá photography tour - Cementerio Central by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá photography tour - La Candelaria by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá photography tour - La Candelaria by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá photography tour - La Candelaria by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Jardin Botánico, Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Coffee tasting in Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Tejo in Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Tejo in Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Fiesta de Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Fiesta de Bogotá by The Colombian Way, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

2016-08-10 15.13.08 HDR by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Puente Calle 100 x 15 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Ghost bike Bogota Sept 13 09 Nicole Cañón by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOG DSC 2017 02 (38) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BiciBog-Nov-4-2011-CFP (167) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOG bicis 2017 08 (1) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOG 2019 04 (20) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOG 2019 04 (54) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOG scooters 2019-04-03 (2) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOG Rappi 2019-04 (1) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá total lockdown by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

BOG romboi 100 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - séptima - Oct 1 2020 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - séptima - Oct 1 2020 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - séptima - Oct 1 2020 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - séptima - Oct 1 2020 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - séptima - Oct 1 2020 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogotá - séptima - Oct 1 2020 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bog-protesta-20210508 (5) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bog-protesta-20210508 (8) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Covid Mariachi by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

CFP-BiciBog-Nov1-2011-AM (104) by Carlos Felipe Pardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

La Candelria building2 by GoFullNomad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

PA170185 by GoFullNomad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sunny Bogota day by GoFullNomad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Alfredo Villegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Alfredo Villegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Alfredo Villegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Alfredo Villegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by Alfredo Villegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota Colombia by Alfredo Villegas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Bogota, Colombia by phudd23, en Flickr


----------

